# Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration



## Invisiblo (9. November 2013)

*Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration*

So, der Titel hört  sich wahrscheinlich schlimmer an als es ist. 

Ich spiele gerne und schaue dabei auf meinem zweiten Monitor Videos. Keine Sorge, ich spiele auch "normal", hier steht das Video schauen eher im Vordergrund. 

Dafür bin ich auf der Suche nach Spielen, die folgende Bedingungen erfüllen:

Man muss wegschauen können (keine direkten Reaktionsmomente)
Der Sound sollte unwichtig sein

Ich gebe mal ein paar Beispiele, was ich in letzter Zeit so in dieser Situation gespielt habe:

Rollercoaster Tycoon
Game Dev Tycoon
Path of Exile
Anno
Siedler
Minecraft
Civilization
Defense Grid

Das sollte euch eine Idee geben, was ich damit meine. Schmeißt mal einfach Spiele in den Raum, die den Anforderungen entsprechen. Genre ist egal!


----------



## Rolk (9. November 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration*

Ich werfe einfach mal ein paar in den Ring:

-Panzer Corps
-Total War: Rome 2
-Poker Night 2
-Battle Worlds: Kronos
-XCom Enemy Unknown


----------



## MaxRink (9. November 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration*

CoD  
Rome 2 z.B.


----------



## NerdFlanders (9. November 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration*

Binding of Isaac hab ich so gespielt, aber in den späteren Levels muss man sich dann doch konzentrieren.

Aber das Beste für sowas ist Pokemon


----------



## the.hai (9. November 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration*

monkey island 

solitär

chess



generell rundenbasierte spiele


----------



## Keksdose12 (9. November 2013)

Civilization 5


----------



## Shona (9. November 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration*

Scribblenauts Unlimited on Steam

Sollte alle Bedingungen haben 

Ansonsten schau mal hier durch Steam Search


----------



## Eftilon (9. November 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration*

Spiele bei denen man sich zeit nehmen kann

Ja XCOM Enemy Unknown kann ich nur empfehlen.
Frozen Synapse
Barman Arkham asylum&City (genial)


----------



## jamie (9. November 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration*

FTB (ist zwar Minecraft aber doch gehörig anders.  )


----------



## bofferbrauer (10. November 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration*

Das gerade neu erschienene Battle World: Kronos könnte genau auf dich zutreffen


----------



## Noob-boost (23. November 2013)

Pokemon und Mahjong


----------



## Wiggo (29. November 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration*

Grepolis


----------



## Lexx (29. November 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration*

Schach


----------



## the.hai (29. November 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Schach



Seit wann das? 

Minesweepee


----------



## MaxRink (29. November 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration*

in der einstellung 10x10 und 99 Minen  
Alternativ nen Shooter auf ner Konsole besorgen, dank eingebautem Aimbot kein Skill oder Konzentration nötig.


----------



## -Atlanter- (30. November 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration*

Tendenziell sind am ehesten Aufbau- und  langsame Strategiespiele gesucht. Die treffen meiner Meinung nach am ehesten auf deine Beschreibung zu.

- King´s Bounty (rundenbasierte Hexfeldkämpfe)
- Herrscher des Olymp: Zeus (wenns auch ein älteres Aufbauspiel sein darf)
- Xcom (nur Singleplayer, beim Multiplayer gibts ein Zeitlimit)
- Star Wolves (falls auch mittelmäßige Spiele in Frage kommen)


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (30. November 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration*

Ich werf mal noch die Heroes of Might and Magic Teile in den Ring und als Klassiker Jagged Alliance 2


----------



## mds51 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiele für geringe Konzentration*

Heroes of might and Magic III
Pokemon
Civilization V


----------

